# job related queries



## prajyotborker (May 23, 2010)

Hello All,
This is my first post to this forum. I am currently working in Bangalore, India with SAP and also have a valid 175 (skilled migrant visa) issued to me in Oct 2009. I need to travel to Australia once before Oct 2010 to keep the PR visa intact and hence am planning to visit Sydney in August 2010.
Could someone tell me the various options to get in touch with companies working on SAP technologies? Also incase anyone else is also in a similar hunt do post in this thread so that we can share info and help each other.
Regards,
Prajyot


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

prajyotborker said:


> Hello All,
> This is my first post to this forum. I am currently working in Bangalore, India with SAP and also have a valid 175 (skilled migrant visa) issued to me in Oct 2009. I need to travel to Australia once before Oct 2010 to keep the PR visa intact and hence am planning to visit Sydney in August 2010.
> Could someone tell me the various options to get in touch with companies working on SAP technologies? Also incase anyone else is also in a similar hunt do post in this thread so that we can share info and help each other.
> Regards,
> Prajyot


You could do a search via google or other engines based on your field of work as well as technology, looking at particular industries you have exposure to.
You'll likely get a heap of hits for agencies and some companies and it's really a case of making contacts, getting a CV to relevant organisations and then following up closer to your arrival time.

Australia is probably not a lot different to most other countries in that there are always people on the outlook for a first, a different or a better job and thus the search for employment is always highly competitive.


----------



## shaq80 (May 29, 2010)

Hey guys.. I am an international student in Sydney. I am doing a report on "illegal employment" that students opt for in order to make money to keep themselves afloat. Employers offer cash only payments which are way below the award rates and they also dont pay tax. Often this ends in an ugly situation where employers dont pay the students and there isnt much a student can do since there isnt any written or binding contract signed. If anyone has any further information or first hand experiences of anything similar, please post it up here. It would help my research. Thanks!!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

shaq80 said:


> Hey guys.. I am an international student in Sydney. I am doing a report on "illegal employment" that students opt for in order to make money to keep themselves afloat. Employers offer cash only payments which are way below the award rates and they also dont pay tax. Often this ends in an ugly situation where employers dont pay the students and there isnt much a student can do since there isnt any written or binding contract signed. If anyone has any further information or first hand experiences of anything similar, please post it up here. It would help my research. Thanks!!


Probably help if you posted a separate thread, even under Chit Chat or Current Events and it could be seen more.


----------

